

I Want to Fix it NOW - Nurdok
http://blog.amir.rachum.com/post/64142834810/i-want-to-fix-it-now

======
davidblurton
This post resonates with me. I got into software development when I was
working as a tester and the developers didn't have time to fix the things I
wanted fixing. I learned how to fix some things myself, mostly UI related
issues.

I think it's important that teams have a mechanism for allowing developers
time to work on what they most want to work on. When an issue you care
personally about gets put on a backlog with a low priority, all that
motivation you had for fixing it goes to waste. Who better to fix that issue
that the person that feels passionate about fixing it, at the time when they
feel most motivated to do so.

------
perlgeek
Maybe you can talk to the rest of the team and boss and work something out.

A possible solution would be to allocate a certain amount of time for those
immediate fixes, and then you can spend $X hours a week on such things without
first going through the whole process.

Processes are meant to help; if they make you unhappy, they don't help, so in
some form the processes need to be ajusted.

